# Forum Learning Russian Language Grammar and Vocabulary  Some Russian Slang

## Wyrm

In America, we have the word "hot" to describe a girl who is very physically attractive. In Britain, the word is "fit". I was wondering if there was a non-vulgar parallel word to describe a very attractive girl in russian? I looked through some russian slang dictionaries and most of the words I found there tended to focus on expletives that had little relation (such as еб** :: . 
One of the words I found on wikipedia which I thought might have worked is "привлекательный ", but the literal translation was "handsome", which, in america, tends to be an adjective to describe elegant/beautiful guys. I also know "красивый" means beautiful, but I figured it would translate more to elegant than the lustful "hot" and "fit" which most Americans use. 
Just wondering.

----------


## it-ogo

Знойная женщина.  ::

----------


## Wyrm

::   
The dictionary said "sultry", which is rarely said on the streets of America. I assume "Знойный" is?

----------


## gRomoZeka

> The dictionary said "sultry", which is rarely said on the streets of America. I assume "Знойный" is?

 "Знойная" is rather rare too. And it's often used ironically.  ::  Also note that it's combined with a word "женщина" (woman), not девушка (girl). I see "знойная женщина" as a more mature, full-bodied and passionate woman. In my opinion it refers both to temper and appearance, and some of the famous incarnations of "знойная женщина" in Russian cinema were quite a bit overweight.  ::   
It's funny, but I think that we don't have a direct and appropriate equivalent to "hot girl" in Russian.  :: 
"Привлекательная" means "pretty", which is not exactly the same. But it's ok to use this word in regards to women. There's even a popular Soviet romatic comedy "Самая обаятельная и привлекательная" (Most charming and pretty).  
The most neutral way to say "hot girl" is "красотка" - a (physically) beautiful woman (stylish or not). 
Some people might say "Она просто супермодель" (She is a supermodel!) or "У нее модельная внешность" (She has a model-like appearance). In most cases it does not mean that the girl is skinny, it means that she is tall and beautiful. 
Nothing else comes to mind right now..

----------


## Selexin

Hot chick = Классная тёлка (sounds rather rude and indecent) 
Some translations for "Hot" would be: 
Очаровательная
Обольстительная
Привлекательная 
But these adjectives are almost never used in colloquial language and the most appropriate equivalent for "hot girl" would be "красотка" as *gRomoZeka* noted.

----------


## Basil77

If you asked slang expressions for "hot girl" then here they are: 
Отпадная тёлка
Зачётная пелотка
Класcная соска.. 
I'll better stop, cause they are becoming more rude with each example..

----------


## gRomoZeka

> If you asked slang expressions for "hot girl" then here they are:

 "I was wondering if there was a *non-vulgar* parallel word to describe a very attractive girl in russian?" (c)

----------


## Basil77

> "I was wondering if there was a *non-vulgar* parallel word to describe a very attractive girl in russian?" (c)

 Мне кажется и "hot girl" в английском тоже не образец высокого штиля. По крайней мере все варианты, которые я привёл, вполне цензурны.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Мне кажется и "hot girl" в английском тоже не образец высокого штиля. По крайней мере все варианты, которые я привёл, вполне цензурны.

 И ни один из них ты не сможешь сказать в лицо девушке или (wink, wink) жене, если ты не полный отморозок. В отличии от "hot girl".  _Darling, you are so hot in this new lingerie!
Дорогая, ты такая зачетная пелотка в этом новом белье! ))))_
Так, что ли?   ::

----------


## Basil77

> И ни один из них ты не сможешь сказать в лицо девушке или (wink, wink) жене, если ты не полный отморозок. В отличии от "hot girl".
> Дорогая, ты такая зачетная пелотка в этом новом белье! ))))[/i][/size]

 Почему? Шутливым тоном вполне могу сказать. Ну в худшем случае подушкой в меня кинет в ответ. Или назовёт по фамилии и обзовёт свиньёй.  ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Почему? Шутливым тоном вполне могу сказать. Ну в худшем случае подушкой в меня кинет в ответ.

 Ну, если у вас в семье это в порядке вещей, то конечно можешь сказать.  ::  Но, допустим, подрулить к незнакомой девушке со словом "hot" можно, а с "пелоткой" уже рискуешь. Может кинуть, и не только подушкой.   ::   
Другими словами, не подходит как non-vulgar вариант перевода.   ::

----------


## Basil77

> Но, допустим, подрулить к незнакомой девушке со словом "hot" можно, а с "пелоткой" уже рискуешь. Может кинуть, и не только подушкой.    
> Другими словами, не подходит как non-vulgar вариант перевода.

 C "пелоткой", конечно, не подрулишь, а с "зачётной" вполне  ::  .

----------


## gRomoZeka

> C "пелоткой", конечно, не подрулишь, а с "зачётной" вполне  .

 На том и порешили.  ::

----------


## Wyrm

Well, perhaps it would be better for me to give some examples rather than just state that it is slang for attractive. Using the word "hot" around your friends in America is pretty expected (although cute works as well, I suppose; depends on the audience). However, you would have to be extremely bold (and slightly rude) to call someone you barely knew as hot. Honestly, if you called someone you gave a taxi ride to as a "hottie", she would think you were a pig (or at the very least make the situation extremely awkward).  
A few sentences.   

> "Dude, did you see Sarah? That girl is hot." ("dude" is another common slang term, usually between really good friends, especially guys) 
> "So I was telling a couple of my friends that Mary is getting to be ridiculously hot. I was thinking I might eventually ask her out" 
> "Oh my god, Danielle is as hot as mess. I wouldn't mind a night with her" ("mess" is another extremely slang word, I haven't really heard it until recently)

 As you can probably see, using the word "hot" is slightly vulgar, but only because you would never said it to the person's face you were talking about, especially if you barely know them. However, if two people know each other very well (and are opposite genders), they could complement each other using the word "hot",but it would have to be a very informal situation. Like I said, you use it more to illustrate wanting to do physical things with, rather than remarking on the actual beauty of them. Does this help a little?

----------


## it-ogo

Well... To summarize all above, there is no exact equivalent. It seems that there is no single word so widespread and universal as "hot" and both neutral and slangish at the same time. All translations should be contextual.

----------


## MasterAdmin

The closest Russian equivalent for "hot" is "сексуальная" (sexy; female form)

----------

